# bait?



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

SiW, Not having ever tried purposefully it is worth a try as I have noted many a time when working through an apiary flicking out QCells the bees
quickly gather around the discarded cells on the ground. The clusters are very small, usually no more than two dozen bees maybe, and who knows which bees are on what QCells, but the behavior is known to myself.
I would skip the alcohol to just go "au naturale".

...good lucks

Bill


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

I´m not sure about that, Bill, because when I pull frames and destroyed burr comb the bees gathered on the worker or drone brood too when there was brood on this.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If the queen grub is not fully form yet then probably it has no smell to it. Even a newly
emerged virgin queen has no smell in her first 3 day. That is why after the 3rd day introducing a 
virgin into a hive is so hard. I will only use the queen that got rejected by the hive post emergence or a
mated queen died on accident or got balled by the bees. No queen scent is not good for a bait hive.


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

SiWolKe said:


> I´m not sure about that, Bill, because when I pull frames and destroyed burr comb the bees gathered on the worker or drone brood too when there was brood on this.


True..so maybe it is just a brood 'protection' thing and so any brood may do the job. I cannot see the liquid thing working at all, maybe filled cells will work as we use empty cells. It's easily tried, when swarming is on the go.

Bill


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

You want mated queens for the lure, put them in alcohol to preserve the pheromones.

IMO lemongrass oil is better, but both are often used together. I place my dead queens directly in the LGO and keep refrigerated. As far as I can tell there is no noticeable difference in percent swarms caught with queens added to LGO vs. just LGO. But I believe combined with all the other bee's preferences it might make a slight advantage.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

OK,
thanks guys


----------

